# ANYONE KNOW anything about Demijohn?



## murp441 (May 20, 2021)

I think I'm spot on but what do you think?








Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 20, 2021)

It's a demijohn, probably French.  I would note that the value is not nearly what is being asked for that on Chez Pluie...I've had a few identical to the one you have and struggled to get more than $60-$80 for them.


----------



## murp441 (May 20, 2021)

I better take this other dudes offer 300 bucks

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 20, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Dogo (May 20, 2021)

Is it pontilled?  How is the top finished?  How big is it?  If that is an early, pontilled  piece it could be worth a lot more.


----------



## willong (May 20, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Is it pontilled?  How is the top finished?  How big is it?  If that is an early, pontilled  piece it could be worth a lot more.



I noticed that stringy applied collar. I'd be surprised if it wasn't pontiled, and free-blown to boot.


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

Correct ponytailed 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

Blown bottom up

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

murp441 said:


> Correct ponytailed
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Can you tell me a ruff estimate please 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 21, 2021)

This is a very standard style of French demijohn and they are not nearly as old as they look.  You can see some typical asking prices and sold prices on eBay if you are curious.  As I noted before, if you have a $300 offer you should take it.


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> This is a very standard style of French demijohn and they are not nearly as old as they look. You can see some typical asking prices and sold prices on eBay if you are curious. As I noted before, if you have a $300 offer you should take it.


But the other.guys said it.could be worth a lot more I've asked several different bote apps and blogs and there all saying its worth. More 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

murp441 said:


> But the other.guys said it.could be worth a lot more I've asked several different bote apps and blogs and there all saying its worth. More
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Height: 14.88 in. (37.8 cm)Diameter: 10.75 in. (27.31 cm)

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Is it pontilled? How is the top finished? How big is it? If that is an early, pontilled piece it could be worth a lot more.


Height: 14.88 in. (37.8 cm)Diameter: 10.75 in. (27.31 cm)

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 21, 2021)

Good luck.  Then you better buy these quick:









						Antique Mold Blown French Demijohn France 6 Liters Wine Bottle  | eBay
					

Great, old, mold Blown Demijohn from France. Bottle holds 6 Liters and is 13 1/2" tall. Glass was blown into a mold and the neck was reinforced and pontil was broken off. The rough edge of the neck is intentional and now a breakage.



					www.ebay.com
				












						French antique green Demijohn Bonbonne wine bottle volume 5.5 litres   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for French antique green Demijohn Bonbonne wine bottle volume 5.5 litres  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Old French Green Dame Jeanne Demi John Carboy Bottle bonbonne BLOWN 1405214  | eBay
					

This is an authentic bottle from france which is at least 80 years old.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## willong (May 21, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Good luck.  Then you better buy these quick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD EXAMPLES!


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

Good examples but completely wrong size and color but good try

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

This bottle was mailed in 1944 fro. France not Italy its large bottle
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 21, 2021)

*I bought three of these fermenters on Spain's Costa del Sol.  I think of the one I kept as a "carboy" based on size and function.  They were in a loose wrapping of split willow strips, then inside a rather spindly wood frame.  Clearly, they were not meant to be moved when full of fermenting wine.   I estimate their volume at 50 liters.  

Spain, France, Italy, and ? all used the same form of fermenter.  They are free-blown, without pontil scar.  Age is likely to be a hundred years-plus.  






*


----------

